# help please



## podsufc (Oct 20, 2006)

I play off 10.8, but have a terrible fade, is a 400cc apparantly anti slice driver any good to me?
thanks


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Buying an anti-slice driver may solve one particular problem but really its just masking another. Spend the money and take a lesson, let a pro teach you how to fix a slice or hook or what ever your hitting problem is, that way you can use any club that suits your fancy.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I have a bad slice some days. I went to the local golf store and they suggested the TaylorMade r7 draw. It helps straghten out drives. The only thing is it is a 460cc club head. I have a 400cc now and I can't wait to upgrade.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with 65nlovenit, don't mask the problem get it fixed. A lesson will help but you must practise what you learn.


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

Ya I would also suggest some lessons - I know they are costly to some but you could gain a lot of method from one of those guys


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yep, I too agree on the pro.. You can try hitting a draw driver to see if that helps you, but odds are you have mutliple problems that need addressing. A fade/slice is the hardest problem to fix, because there are so many causes.


----------

